# Blindtype On Galaxy Nexus?



## msjohnson2868 (Jun 18, 2011)

Has anyone heard if Blindtype has been implemented in any way on ICS/Galaxy Nexus? I was super excited to see that keyboard when it first came out, but then Google swept it up. Heard rumors of it coming as part of Android but it wasnt part of the big announcement as far as I know.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

None of the demos showed it nor has there been any real rumors claiming it'll be in there. Sorry - I'm with ya' on this...


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

You'll have to excuse my ignorance ...what is Blindtype?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> You'll have to excuse my ignorance ...what is Blindtype?


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Now that ... Is simply amazing


----------



## Bob-o (Jul 7, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


>


My mind is officially blown....


----------



## Marquis (Jul 25, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


>


OMFG THAT IS RIDICULOUS


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Blindtype has been teasing us for over a year now.


----------



## socomdark (Jun 7, 2011)

Might have been one those features that google wasn't able to get in ics. Might have to wait for jelly bean on this one or maybe if we are lucky it will come in an update.


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

I use the A.I. Type Keyboard and it has similar auto correction capabilities if that's what you want. I'm not sure what good typing without a keyboard would do.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

csimo said:


> I use the A.I. Type Keyboard and it has similar auto correction capabilities if that's what you want. I'm not sure what good typing without a keyboard would do.


I guess you didn't watch the video very well. That keyboard actually learns the way to type to predict what you should be typing no matter how quickly you type or how many mistakes you make. Watch how random the letters are, and yet it still knows what you were trying to type and corrects it in both size and angle you're typing. So you wouldn't need a keyboard to type at all.


----------



## DaX05 (Jul 24, 2011)

Amazing, yes! But I'm just curious on how hell it knows what you are going to type? Like someone asks you a question. How does it know your response? Lol

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Man I wish they would put this into android finally. Google bought them out like what.. a year ago and removed the website. Now there is no hint we will be getting it in android. Noticed the inline spelling is new which I think will be really good.


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> I guess you didn't watch the video very well. That keyboard actually learns the way to type to predict what you should be typing no matter how quickly you type or how many mistakes you make. Watch how random the letters are, and yet it still knows what you were trying to type and corrects it in both size and angle you're typing. So you wouldn't need a keyboard to type at all.


Yes, I watched the video and that's exactly what A.I. Type does. Once it learns your style you can't hardly make a mistake.


----------

